# General Overview of Lines



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey can someone point me to where there is just a summary of what the general temperment and physical appearance of the different lines is. I can't seem to find a single thread where they are all listed. I'm not looking for great detail, just the basic "wikipedia" type description of the different lines. Plus I think this would help a lot of people in the future decide what they are looking for in a dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Breed Types & Related Families


I'm sorry but IMO that site doesn't give enough info about each line.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He asked for a summary only. It's a good start - why don't you post some that give more information?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> He asked for a summary only. It's a good start - why don't you post some that give more information?


Because I dont know alot about the different GSD lines, I opened this thread hoping to learn more about them. I dont have any advice to give. 

Maybe I should make my own thread.

Sorry OP


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Because I dont know alot about the different GSD lines, I opened this thread hoping to learn more about them. I dont have any advice to give.


Me too


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's hard to find a summary without some bias. Because obviously if I like certain lines, I am going to be more complimentary there, and less so in others. And you can find some summaries with great bias - so you do need to know basics to be able to call BS. 

I do believe there are threads on this board with this information, but I don't have the time today to look for them or further information. 

There is also another way to ask for it - generalizations about lines, because I am sure there will be someone who will say, well, not all things are true for all dogs, and each individual dog will vary. So that has to be assumed - and accepted - but generalizations do help!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Unfortunately I'm not sure if it is something that can really be summarized well. The link Jean posted is a good jumping off point; anything more than that and you really just need to jump in feet first. 

" Plus I think this would help a lot of people in the future decide what they are looking for in a dog."

-- I know you didn't mean it that way, but anybody who decides what they're looking for in a dog based on a wikipedia-type summary really deserves what they get. Unfortunately there are far FAR FAR too many people who make decisions based on what type of dog they want based on websites. When making a decision you have got to get out there and meet dogs. I know you wouldn't suggest people doing that, Martemchick, but they do.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And I know I sound like a broken record (because I do) but rescue is a great place to meet all types and develop preferences and knowledge. Supplement it with talking to breed people, add a web board and you have a good start...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Quality Breeders of Large German Shepherds

Here's a quick summary of the different lines that I found.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Breed Types & Related Families


Nice to see what our dog matches up to.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Emoore said:


> -- I know you didn't mean it that way, but anybody who decides what they're looking for in a dog based on a wikipedia-type summary really deserves what they get. Unfortunately there are far FAR FAR too many people who make decisions based on what type of dog they want based on websites. When making a decision you have got to get out there and meet dogs. I know you wouldn't suggest people doing that, Martemchick, but they do.


That's tough to do in some cases, and even if you can do it, you may just be getting a small sampling of what the lines actually are, and even those examples might not be a true representation of how they are at home with their family.
I tried to go about finding a dog the way you're suggesting and after doing some research on the web, it turns out the dog I got wasn't actually what I was looking for (I hope he never learns to read :wub but had I spent less time talking with breeders and more time reading and deciding for myself, I would have probably chosen a different line and breeder. I was originally looking for a working line dog but breeders insisted I was more suited to a showline dog because I'm smaller and apparently not aggressive enough for a working line dog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree about needing more info! I started a thread asking what line would be suitable for me and got few responses. I got more info using the search function but still have unanswered questions. For example, I know I would want working line, not show line. I found a TON of info on the Czech/DDR lines both separately and when bred together. However, I am interested to know about the WG lines and what they bring to the table when mixed with the other two and have had a horrible time. I think there should be a sticky - with the disclaimer that everyone is posting "opinions" of course...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think breeding is much more than putting "lines" together or not. When done well, combinations can bring balance. When done not so well... imbalance. 
Who is doing the breeding as important to me as what is being bred.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Samba said:


> Who is doing the breeding as important to me as what is being bred.


Best quote I have seen all week!

Example, many DDR lines are bred to be low drive, dark sable hunks. My (mostly) DDR/Czech dogs are moderate to high drive with plenty of aggression.
So if someone bought a DDR dog on the basis of one or the other description, they could really get in trouble.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I completely understand that people shouldn't choose based on what websites say or what someone generalizes a line as, but its just a stereotype and most times its true. I just want a starting point for people. Like you said no one should pick a dog based on that but a lot of people pick a dog based on looks, such as saddleback or a very sloped back, so I'd rather have them get some information on the temperment that they should expect too. I know that you should meet the parents of the pups and figure out what you like that way. But think about how much you can narrow down your search of breeders if you come to the realization that you want a certain line or temperment.

I'm interested in this mainly because my pup is a DDR/WG mix. Sire was WG, dam was DDR. He looks DDR but I have a feeling that his temperment and drive are very WG, but I would just like to solidify that statement with some fact. I'm not quite sure what all these "strong drive" and "strong temperment" saying mean also. So if someone could clear that up for me as well.

I don't care if you post your own questions about lines here, I'd prefer it under one thread then having to jump around to 100. So if anyone has line questions feel free to post, I'm interested too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> I'm not quite sure what all these "strong drive" and "strong temperment" saying mean also. So if someone could clear that up for me as well.


I know this isn't helpful, but often the only way for this to become clear is through experience. You have to see a lot of dogs to really understand what many of these terms mean.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

lhczth said:


> I know this isn't helpful, but often the only way for this to become clear is through experience. You have to see a lot of dogs to really understand what many of these terms mean.


My first GSD I called "high drive" because he really liked to play ball. Then I met a REALLY high drive dog and learned the difference.
.......then I met a Malinois.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So is a DDR supposed to have strong drive? Or lower drive then a WG? I'd just like to know which side my pup gets his personality traits from. Or at least the most likely place he gets them from.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I don't care if you post your own questions about lines here, I'd prefer it under one thread then having to jump around to 100. So if anyone has line questions feel free to post, I'm interested too.


Since you asked.... 
I've always wondered which lines are cuddlier/attached to their family?
I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty high maintenance and require a lot of attention from my dog 
Intelligence and attention to me are pretty high up there in terms of characteristics I look for in a dog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

gagsd said:


> My first GSD I called "high drive" because he really liked to play ball. Then I met a REALLY high drive dog and learned the difference.
> .......then I met a Malinois.


LOL - I used to call one of my friend's dogs "high drive" then I got a Dutch Shepherd...then I met a "working" Mal LOL


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

how do i know which line is in my dogs ancestry?? you get that from a name?
thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alleesmom said:


> how do i know which line is in my dogs ancestry?? you get that from a name?
> thanks



You can either make a little hobby out of studying lines, ancestry, kennels, influential dogs, etc. . ., or you can ask somebody.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Emoore said:


> You can either make a little hobby out of studying lines, ancestry, kennels, influential dogs, etc. . ., or you can ask somebody.


Or you can do both.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Or you can do both.


Which is what I do.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

ok so a line is the name of the dog? im sorry i want to do this myself so i dont bother anyone but this is new.
so would Vom Kerrheim be a line?? do i just google it


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Alleesmom said:


> ok so a line is the name of the dog? im sorry i want to do this myself so i dont bother anyone but this is new.
> so would Vom Kerrheim be a line?? do i just google it


I already googled Kerrheim kennels. Not much pops up. You can talk about lines very broadly as in American Lines, German Show Lines, and German Working Lines, which are the 3 broad categories of GSDs. Within German Working lines there are West German, East German, Czech, and some break those up even farther. 

Some kennels produced enough influential dogs that you'll see dogs referred to as being from those lines, like Kirschental Lines, Grafental Lines, etc. In general, though; you wouldn't take the name of a breeder and stick the word "lines" after it to refer to what you've got. You wouldn't say you've got Wildhaus lines or Huertahof lines. (Wildhaus and Huertahof are two breeders this site, I just used their names off the top of my head.)

In general, though; you use lines to give people an idea of what kind of dog you have. "I have a DDR (East German) dog from mostly Grafental Lines." Saying something like that would give breed nerds a good idea of your dog's size, appearance, and temperament. You wouldn't say "My dog is from Kerrheim lines" because nobody's ever heard of Kerrheim and wouldn't know what you're talking about. You would say, "My dog is mostly American Pet lines with a little West German Show (or highlines) thrown in."


And please, somebody who knows more than me: correct me if I'm wrong here. Alleesmom is in Pre-K and I'm a Kindergartener, telling her about the alphabet.


----------



## Alleesmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok well that helps thank you


----------

